# Sinclair needs our prayers...



## lsoilm1936 (Dec 28, 2003)

Sinclair (AVAMOM) is on her way to the emergency vet b/c her Ava is bloating. Please send out positive thoughts and prayers!


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

Sinclair...you and Ava are in my prayers!


----------



## Prinzsalpha (Jul 6, 2005)

Omg I hope everything goes ok. How scary for both of them. Prayers for them both.


----------



## Jazy's mom (Jan 5, 2004)

Sinclair I am praying for you and Ava!!!!


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

Yikes!!! That's horrible. Poor Ava and poor Sinclair.







Sending out lots prayers and healing thoughts! Hang on Ava girl.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Oh no, not another one! Sending good thoughts for both of you Sinclair.


----------



## ninhar (Mar 22, 2003)

Positive thoughts being sent!!


----------



## elsie (Aug 22, 2001)

prayers on the way.......


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Oh no- thoughts and prayers to you both.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

oh no, oh no, WHAT is going on here...seems like so much of this lately. more good thoughts on their way from michigan.


----------



## Jazzstorm (Nov 29, 2005)

<span style="color: #000099">Oh my!!! Prayers for a successful medical intervention for Ava and strength for Sinclair. </span>


----------



## ded37 (Jan 18, 2005)

Sinclair- all of us at BDBH have you and Ava in our thoughts and prayers. 

Long distance hug from me. 

Darcy


----------



## mcdoglovers (Jan 15, 2004)

Just heard from Sinclair. They caught this very early. The stomach has not flipped yet. They are tubing Ava to release the gas. They will be keeping Ava overnight but are very optimistic. Sinclair will post specifics later I'm sure. Thanks for everyone's support and prayers.


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

That sounds extremely promising! And hopefully with no tissue death or any of the nasty torsion complications. Fingers crossed for more good news! And huge props to Sinclair for knowing the signs and taking quick action. Not that I would expect anything less!


----------



## ded37 (Jan 18, 2005)

Thank you Lisa for updating us. Wonderful news that there has been no flip.


----------



## eadavis (Nov 11, 2007)

Prayers for Sinclair and Ava and thoughts for strength.


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

Lisa - that is terrific news that they caught it so early. Still sending lots of healing thoughts and prayers to Sinclair and Ava. 

What the heck is going on lately? So many bloating... I am so grateful for this board and what I have learned here about bloat. I had heard of it, but never really became educated about it until I joined this forum. I'm sure it has saved countless lives because of the wonderful info. posted here.

Will anxiously await updates!


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

Best wishes to Sinclair and Ava! Glad to hear there is no torsion. I cannot believe how so many dogs on this board are bloating lately. What is going on.....


----------



## MollyM (Feb 4, 2004)

Just heard.....Very special prayers for Sinclair and Ava from all at Southern Cross GSD Rescue. We hold you in our hearts.


----------



## AniasGSDs (Oct 18, 2004)

Oh, I'm so glad for them both!!!!! I wouldn't wish what I just went through on anyone!!!!! 

My best wishes to Ava and Sinclair!!!!!


----------



## daniella5574 (May 2, 2007)

Hi Sinclair- I just heard about Ava and wanted to let you know that you are in my thoughts and prayers. I am keeping my fingers crossed tightly for you both.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

So glad they caught it early! I think Ava will be fine now!









What is with all of this bloating?


----------



## eadavis (Nov 11, 2007)

Hopefully we can have an update on Ava and Sinclair soon.


----------



## dd (Jun 10, 2003)

Very best wishes to Ava and Sinclair.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Sinclair, Ava and you are deeply held in my prayers today. May this be easier to fix than expected, may she become stable very soon, and you have her back home and in your expert loving care. Prayers that the vet's mind and hands are guided, that Ava does well and bounces back incredibly. May the worry and stress you feel ebb away and be replaced with peace as you see Ava doing better and better. Prayers are on the way, beaming out to Ava and you from us!

Patti and Grimm


----------



## AnnaRiley (Feb 14, 2008)

Oh my god Sinclair!! I did not know. This is the first time I have seen this thread. Prayers going out.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

Our internet conection was down and I just saw this.
I hope Ava is feeling better this morning.
Prayers going to Ava and Sinclair.


----------



## Avamom (Sep 28, 2004)

Thank you everyone for all the prayers, good thoughts and well wishes!! And thank you for posting about her Lori...everyone's support means so much. I know you all understand how much our beloved dogs mean to us...I can't imagine our home with Ava! 

We are lucky we got it very early, she bloated, but only had the distended stomach, it did not flip, so basically instead of Gastric dilatation-volvulus (GDV) she just had the gastric dilatation. Thank GOD! You should see her xrays, her stomach took up most of her body cavity..the risk for damage is still great even when they just bloat, i.e. stomach death or rupture so they passed a orogastric tube to relieve the gas and fluids. Her risk to bloat again is very high so they recommended a prophylactic gastropexy which we have scheduled with another vet who specializes in these types of surgeries on Wednesday...the ER highly recommenced him and my sister graduated vet school with him so she has already called and "talked shop", they are letting her scrub in, he even offered for me to scrub in...but I think I'm gonna pass...will be too much of a nervous nelly, LOL!

The Director of the ER, Dr. Quick, was on shift last night (I am so thankful to have my sister living by me now, she happened to go to UGA with Dr. Quick too)...so that was great, we called ahead and she was there waiting...and was there this morning when I picked Ava up. So, I was able to relax a little bit, at least knowing who was there with her last night. As you all know, I can be a bit of a worry wart (I know you are all shocked, LOL) and ask a lot of questions so this was a great relief!! Everyone was great, very good at explaining what was going on, answering my questions, etc. I am very blessed to have a wonderful ER near by!!! I can't thank them enough for taking care of my baby!!! 

I that its so important with our breed to share info about things like bloat so we can all be aware. Ava's presentation was very odd...and as with most bloat cases there doesn't seem to be a specific reason. We had gotten off schedule but with our house that isn't unusual, she seemed fine Sunday morning, she ate well, pottied and was her normal self. 

My husband and I left home about 12:30 to do a home visit on a potential home for one of our fosters, we grabbed a bite to eat afterwards and got home about 4:30...walked in the house and Ava was noticable larger...her belly was a bit distended but not just her belly her whole chest/rib cage was larger. I felt her and it was soft but a bit tight, kind of drum like...I though, she looks like she is bloating but she didn't act like it...so I called my sister. We went outside and she acted FINE, she snapped at the bees buzzing by, her favorite pasttime, she peed, walked around, trotted after Kris going to the trash can, etc. Then came back on the porch and layed down. She wasn't hunched over, wasn't trying to vomit, wasn't drooling, panting or acting in the least bit uncomfortable.

We went inside and she was the same...happy to lay down by the couch, she did have some nasty smelling burps and was noticeably bloated but nothing else fit. My sister finished feeding the horses then came over...again, I wasn't panicking b/c it didn't seem like typical bloat. I gave her some Gas-X just in case...she burped some more but her stomach wasn't going down. Anna got there, did a full exam and thought she might be bloating so off to the ER we went....

So this was an odd presentation...she didn't eat anything unusual, she isn't even my fast eater, she is a large female but nothing like Charly or Apollo, she wasn't upset or stressed out before the bloat, she hadn't exercised or gulped water?? I have no idea what caused it..she wasn't exhibiting the uncomfortable stance nor trying to vomit, panting, etc because she wasn't in a lot of pain because the real painful part is the volvulus or flipping part.

Good news, is she seems fine...just watching for rebloat and waiting anxiously for Wednesday's surgery.

I will keep you all posted!


----------



## weber1b (Nov 30, 2008)

Good news! Hope the surgery goes well. (planned is always better than emergency). Glad you caught everything in time. We'll keep up the prayers.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Sinclair, what a trooper Ava is, and you too! I am delighted that she is doing so well! Sending healing vibes and prayers to Ava. May this surgery be smooth, quick, and have an uneventful recovery. 

You did the right thing to take her in when you did. Odd that her presentation was none of the other usual symptoms that we expect. This is good for us to read and know about. Thank you, Sinclair, for educating on this.

More prayers and healing vibes being sent to Ava!


----------



## dd (Jun 10, 2003)

Glad to hear the poor girl is feeling better. Keeping fingers crossed for smooth surgery.

All the best to the whole family,


----------



## Siresmom (May 18, 2007)

Healing and wellness thoughts and prayers going to Ava & Sinclair . . . . 



________________________________
Tina

Owned by:

Sire: 3 yr old GSD rescue via NSR
Venus: 2-3 yr old GSD rescue via NSR
Logan: 5 yr old  NSR foster GSD


----------



## bpierce (Aug 10, 2007)

I am so glad it is going well for you both. It still hurts to read about it, make me think of my Radar who was too far along when I came home from work and found him (several years ago). If I can do anything to help, just holler.


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

> Quoterophylactic gastropexy


Sinclair - is this the preventative tacking of the stomach? Geez, this bloat thing scares the cr*p out of me. My greatest fear is what happened to Barbara with Radar. I would be gone and it would happen and by the time I get home, it would be too late. How do we protect them during the hours when we can't be there!!!

Anyway, I'm so thrilled your Ava is doing well. I know you won't sleep a wink between now and her surgery. You're such a good and vigilant mom - great catch on this. And thank goodness your sis is so close!


----------



## terry_demag (Jun 8, 2004)

Sinclair,

I'm so happy she's doing well. I think I had spoken to you not long before I saw this, I was so shocked.

I honestly believe stress is a huge factor in some cases. The four people I know whose dogs died of gastric torsion were all while they were in boarding, at the vet overnight or with a pet sitter. I know this wasn't a factor in this case and is not in many cases, but I think it does increase the risk with some dogs.

It scares me too - I've run more than one dog to the emergency room just to be safe. The scary part is how quickly it can happen.

Best wishes for her surgery!

Terry


----------



## Avamom (Sep 28, 2004)

Ava is in surgery this morning....her pre-op blood work came back good...her levels that were up Sunday are back to normal only thing still elevate is her BUN but only 1 point over, nothing to worry about kidneys still filtering all the junk from Sunday night.

So now I just sit and wait and try not to throw up.


----------



## dd (Jun 10, 2003)

You are in my thoughts.


----------



## AniasGSDs (Oct 18, 2004)

Keeping my fingers and toes crossed and Gretchen's got her paws and tail crossed too for Ava!!!!!


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Hoping all goes smoothly with surgery and recovery for Ava! 

I wonder how much extra it costs to have that done during spays? Can they do it with puppy spays? 
With neuters-either puppy or older it would just be a second surgery-so do they have anything recommended for male dogs?

I know you have a vet pipeline and figure you need to do some research while you are waiting to keep you occupied maybe?!?


----------



## Avamom (Sep 28, 2004)

I have no idea of the cost, but it is recommended to do it during spays....I should have had it done on her, my sister recommended it, I can't remember why we didn't (she didn't do her spay)...I will regret forever not doing it then!!









It doesn't stop her from bloating, just from flipping....I have no idea if you can do it if you do puppy spay...wonder if the growing aspect has to be complete...I will try to remember to ask that!

On males, I would think you would want to do it laproscopically since you don't open the abdomen for neuters, like with spays...I want to say that we talked about that and that they do it laproscopially through the neuter incision...mind not functioning properly right now but I will get clarification on that.









My silly girl







, hubby just called to let me know she got all settled in at the clinic (I am stuck at work) and said she could have cared less about him when he got to the clinic, as soon as she saw my sister she went running to her...I think it hurt his feelings







Odd too, because she is a total Daddy's girl...she would push me into a lake to get to him! The surgeon is a big GSD lover...was in Iraq working on the MWD and just got right in her face for kisses..that's my girl!


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Sinclair, I don't know about the aspects of when they can do the tacking surgery regarding puppy spays and neuters or not.. I just wanted you to know that both you and Ava-girlie are in my prayers today! May her recovery be smooth and her improvements soon make this worry all a thing of the past. It sounds like you have a super team caring for her, who you know so very well. Paws crossed and prayers being beamed out to Ava!


----------



## Jazy's mom (Jan 5, 2004)

Sounds like she is in good hands, but I know this does not stop you from worrying. At least, this is a planned surgery and not the emergency surgery that it could have been. 

I will be thinking of both of you today.


----------



## ded37 (Jan 18, 2005)

for today!


----------



## Avamom (Sep 28, 2004)

Ava is out of surgery!









They said everything looks great, no damage to her stomach all her organs and intestines looked normal! Said the surgery went smoothly and easily in a big part because she was in good shape...so compliments to Ava and her athletic body!









She is resting comfortable, on good pain meds and can go home later today!!! Now keeping her quiet is going to be fun









I am curious to see her incision, sis says surgeon has the nice equipment and used a laser for her incision, says it is pretty and will heal nicely, used some "treatment" on it that helps to spead healing...will have to get more details on that! Will post pics tonight or tomorrow!









Thank you again for all the prayers, well wishes and thoughts!!


----------



## Jazy's mom (Jan 5, 2004)

Glad to hear everything went well. Good luck keeping her quite!


----------



## lsoilm1936 (Dec 28, 2003)

I'm so glad she is out of surgery and doing good! Yeah!!! Now you really have your job cut out for you over the next several days with keeping her quite and calm. Good luck and give her lots of puppy hugs and kisses from me and the crew!


----------



## TG (Dec 31, 2004)

I'm so glad to hear Ava is doing well. Sending healing vibes her way!


----------



## AnnaRiley (Feb 14, 2008)

Keep us all updated. Fingers crossed for a good night after surgery.


----------



## AniasGSDs (Oct 18, 2004)

Great news!!!!!!


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

So glad to hear that her surgery was successful. Good luck keeping her quiet!


----------



## Avamom (Sep 28, 2004)

Ava did good last night, was very whiney from the drugs...but is much better this morning. Is already acting like nothing happened and wanting to run around...crazy dog!

She ate her first tiny meal this morning and is holding it down just fine...so that is excellent! She has already pooped, which was ahead of schedule and it was nice and firm!









She is already wanting to jump on on me to get in my lap, which she isn't suppose to do but her energy is only short bursts, after leash walking around the yard she is clingy and attention seeking for a few minutes and then happily sacks out on the floor at my feet....she is doing so well!!!

The incision is something...quite large but does look very good...I am so impressed with the laser surgery, much nicer incision! They sent her home with a special gel to put on it to help in healing...here are a few pics I snapped before putting on the gel! (her skin discoloration is actually from her allergies and previous scratching)



















I am feeling better!


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

OUCH - it hurts to look at that picture. Poor baby girl... But she looks perky and I know you're relieved that everything is going so well!


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Sinclair, she actually does look really good, her incision is neat and tidy looking. May she settle down and rest some. Sending healing vibes and prayers to dear Ava, and to you too, as well. You have been through a lot, too! ((Hugs))


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

Great news!!!
BoBo also got a "tummy-tuck" (with similar incision) when his spleen was removed because of the hemangiosarcoma.
He was his old self after three days.
Wishing you and Ava a speedy recovery!


----------



## Jazy's mom (Jan 5, 2004)

Rebel beat me to it, but I was going to say that the incision looks very similiar to the one my Jasmine had when she too had her spleen removed due to hemangiosarcoma at UT vet school. Three weeks after surgery we hiked several miles through Frozen Head state park and Jasmine pulled me most of the way.

If it makes you feel better, I am "trying" to keep my Echo foster quite after HW treatment. I just picked her up from the vet at 5:00 and if I didn't know any better I would think that they forgot to give her the injections. She is still jumping around and barking her head off just as much as she was Tuesday when I took her in.


----------



## ded37 (Jan 18, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: Avamom
> She is already wanting to jump on on me to get in my lap, which she isn't suppose to do but her energy is only short bursts, after leash walking around the yard she is clingy and attention seeking for a few minutes and then happily sacks out on the floor at my feet....she is doing so well!!!
> 
> I am feeling better!


----------



## JenniferH (Oct 9, 2007)

Sinclair, 

Just now finding this thread! Sorry to hear about what you went through but I am happy your Ava is doing well. Shes a beauty!


----------



## AniasGSDs (Oct 18, 2004)

Poor Ava!!!! That incision looks as bad as Gretchen's, but it looks like Ava is recovering as quickly as Gretchen is!!!!! 

Best wishes from one lucky lady to another!!!!


----------



## Kuklasmom (May 13, 2005)

I, too, am just finding this thread.

I'm very glad to read that Ava is doing just fine--prayers of thanksgiving are on the way.


----------



## ShannonT (May 28, 2007)

Here's to a speedy recovery. You're in our thoughts and prayers, Sinclair and Ava!


----------



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)

Just now seen this. Wishing you and Ava the very best!!


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: lakota757Just now seen this. Wishing you and Ava the very best!!


Me too!


----------



## MatsiRed (Dec 5, 2004)

Wow, a lot going on with Ava. How is she feeling Sinclair?


----------



## Kuklasmom (May 13, 2005)

Good thoughts and prayers continue to be sent for the whole family.


----------

